# SS 12.09.20 - Schnittke #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Alfred Schnittke (1934 - 1996)*

Symphony #3

1. Moderato
2. Allegro
3. Allegro pesante
4. Adagio
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This week it's Russian composer Alfred Schnittke's Third Symphony.

(Thanks to cougarjuno for stepping in the last couple weeks. I was on the road and unable to get to a computer.)

I haven't gotten into Schnittke much but I'm looking forward to giving this one a try. I hope everyone has a good weekend and can give this one a listen.

I'll be listening to this one:




Vladimir Jurowski/State Academic Symphony Of Russia


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to this one; Eri Klas, Stockholm.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This one for me.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to this one; Eri Klas, Stockholm.


My choice also.............


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vladimir Jurowski/State Academic Symphony Of Russia[/QUOTE]

This one for me as I don't have any recording


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Eri Klas and the Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra. I like this symphony, charming and haunting at the same time.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to this one; Eri Klas, Stockholm.


I shall join you with this one


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Me, too, for the Klas. I remember it as a work that underwhelmed me some years ago. I felt that I was finding much better Schnittke outside of the symphonies. It is a good time to see if I still feel that way.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Enthusiast said:


> Me, too, for the Klas. I remember it as a work that underwhelmed me some years ago. I felt that I was finding much better Schnittke outside of the symphonies. It is a good time to see if I still feel that way.


Couldn't have put it better! Same here. I picked up the BIS years ago for pennies, from a car boot sale, but I've never warmed to the symphonies. This is a good chance to revisit.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll go with Jurowski and Rundfunk-Sinfornieorchester Berlin via Spotify


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

No.3 is one of my favorites of Schnittke's symphonies. I have the BIS box.


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

Starting to listen to the Jurowski/Rundfunk Sinfonieorchester-Berlin recording. I have this in 24-bit/96 kHz/FLAC tremendous sound on my streaming service, and it sounds GREAT! I'm excited to get going with this 111-piece orchestra bruiser.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I had never listened to this symphony, so I grabbed Vladimir Jurowski’s Pentatone recording with the Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra.

According to the program notes, Schnittke wrote this 1981 work as a “German” symphony largely based on “quasi-quotes” from over 20 composers -- not all German BTW*. He then derived dodecaphonic scales from the German notational spelling of the quotes and developed the quotes further in the symphony using those scales. His purpose was to “evoke the development of German music from Bach to the present day.” (Quotes from Schnittke.)

Most of this escaped my ears, though I could identify a few of the composers and quotes. Mostly the symphony came across as a fantastical series of episodes ranging from the beautiful to the odd, the terrifying, the outrageous, and the mystifying. No clear structure was apparent, and I could not identify any of the standard forms anywhere in the four movements. Nonetheless the symphony seemed to hang together on its own terms and never seemed amorphous. There seemed to be little or no repetition as one would likely find in classical- and romantic-period symphonies, and the orchestration and sonic effects were broad and kaleidoscopic, constantly mutating. It easily held my interest even as I suspected I was missing most of what was going on.

I’m not quite sure what I can add to that, but I certainly found the work impressive and likely to repay repeated hearings. Thanks once more to SS for adding to my weekend listening pleasure.

*The program notes mention quotes from Prokofiev, Stravinsky, Myaskovsky, and Shostakovich. However, the symphony ends with Bach’s musical signature, repeated three times.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Great description of the work, KenOC! I'm not sure I am with you about its holding my interest, though. Perhaps it does if you are listening out for "what is going on", what he is quoting etc.


----------



## yetti66 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm convinced this is a standout 20th century composition. I have listened to the 2nd M of this symphony repeatedly for years to the point that my family has served notice to not play when they are at home ( I posted about this over a year ago). Mesmerizing - and just like the Ramones - best served LOUD!


----------

